# Colorful Cauliflower



## jcam222 (Oct 16, 2019)

Stopped out at a local Amish store today and they had this locally grown cauliflower for $0.99 a head. My wife loves it and I could not resist this colorful stuff. I’ve seen the yellow before but never the purple.


----------



## mosparky (Oct 16, 2019)

That is some neat looking stuff. I got a little interested in fermenting and a couple jars of mixed colors would sure look interesting, if nothing else.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 16, 2019)

That looks FUN!


----------



## tropics (Oct 17, 2019)

I planted Cauliflower this year 2 heads were Yellow with Purple streaks,I have 1 head left out of the 4 plants it is pure White.
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks great would make some colorful dishes.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 17, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 17, 2019)

Wow! I'd love to pickle some of that up!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 17, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> Wow! I'd love to pickle some of that up!


 I might just do that. Have a good recipe?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 17, 2019)

You bet! My go-to pickle is this:

*Pickle*
2 cups white vinegar
2 cups white port wine, (Moscato or other sweet wine)
1 cup sugar
2 TBL pickling spice

I have a pickling thread here:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/hot-mammas.277041/

There's eggs, veggies, brussle sprouts, hot mamas in there...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 17, 2019)

jcam222 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

